# Making voluntary PRSI Contributions



## picorette (23 Mar 2012)

I am self employed and my income was exceptionally low last year, due to various reasons. As it was below PRSI limit, I am not liable to pay Class S PRSI contributions for the year.

What are the benefits of making voluntary contributions ?
And how much would I pay voluntarily for this?

Thanks


----------



## Gervan (23 Mar 2012)

Firstly, do you qualify to make voluntary contributions?





> In order to be admitted as a voluntary contributor you must:
> 
> ‑ have at least 260 weeks PRSI paid under compulsory PRSI in either employment or self‑employment, and
> 
> ...



If you do qualify, the amount payable is €253 to cover the year.

This will count towards your contributory pension, see http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/PRSI/Pages/volcons.aspx

Under proposals to link the contributory pension to years of contributions, with 30 years providing a full pension, that €253 contribution will bring you a return of €230.30 x 52 / 30, or €399 using current pension rates. 
You would pay the €253 when submitting your form 11 for 2011.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Mar 2012)

As you are not liable for compulsory contributions you can become a voluntary contributor, here's how

To become a voluntary contributor, you must complete application form *VC 1* and return it to: 
*Voluntary Contributions Section*
Department of Social and Family Affairs 
Cork Road 
Waterford.
 Telephone: (051) 356000 
(01) 7043000 
Fax: (051) 877838 
e-mail: *volcons@welfare.ie*


----------

